# Top free DVD Ripping tools



## chrisking (May 21, 2014)

I'm seeking for a free DVD ripping software. I searched in Google, so many tools listed.

It's hard to find a proper one. I had refer to some DVD ripping tools reviews.

A relevant post: Top 3 DVD Ripping Tools(Handbrake, MakeMKV, DVD Shrink) gave some clues. I will try those 3 programs first.

If any more better suggestion, please list below. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

are you ripping DVD's , BluRays or both?


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't know about DVD Shrink but Handbrake can't decrypt the DRM protected DVDs. MakeMKV can.


----------



## silver96 (Aug 5, 2014)

DVD Shrink used to be the main tool I used a few years back rip, do basic editing, reauthor and burn some of my dvd camcorder discs. Very handy but as far as I remember the project stopped when copying dvd's became a problem, also DVD Shrink allows you to copy macrovision discs.


----------

